# muut / toiset



## Gavril

Both _toinen_ and _muu _can be translated “other” depending on the context. However, the plural form _toiset_ seems much less common than _muut_ (whereas singular _toinen _and _muu_ are both fairly frequent), so I have never fully understood how these plural forms differ from one another.

How would the meaning of these sentences be affected by the choice of _muut_ or _toiset_?


_Juha ja Marjut katsoivat suunitelmani olevan toteutettavissa; muut/toiset olivat eri mieltä._

_Jotkut ovat oikeakätisiä, toiset/muut vasenkätisiä, toiset/muut taas molempikätisiä._

_Kun rekkani jäi jumiin ojaan, avuksi tulivat ensimmäisiksi Roope ja Taneli; seuraavan tunnin aikana tuli muita/toisia.

_
Kiitos


----------



## Spongiformi

Alright, I'll give my impressions based on no official sources since no expert seems to be reacting.



Gavril said:


> _Juha ja Marjut katsoivat suunitelmani olevan toteutettavissa; muut/toiset olivat eri mieltä._




_muut -> _all the others present disagreed.
_toiset -> _others disagreed, without specifying if everyone else disagreed or just those of them who cared to voice their opinion.



Gavril said:


> _Jotkut ovat oikeakätisiä, toiset/muut vasenkätisiä, toiset/muut taas molempikätisiä._




Sticking to those words, it's probably best to stick to _toiset_ since muut indicates the rest. Unless you group the second and third choices with _tai._

_Jotkut ovat oikeakätisiä, toiset vasenkätisiä, toiset/muut taas molempikätisiä (tai kädettömiä). _[Sorry about the bad joke but that's my specialty.]
_Jotkut ovat oikeakätisiä, muut vasenkätisiä tai molempikätisiä_.



Gavril said:


> _Kun rekkani jäi jumiin ojaan, avuksi tulivat ensimmäisiksi Roope ja Taneli; seuraavan tunnin aikana tuli muita/toisia._



I'd use _muita_ here, but I don't think anything prevents from using either one, with no difference in the meaning.


----------



## Gavril

Thanks. So it appears that

_muut _generally means “the others, the rest” whereas _toiset_ generally means “(some) others”


however, the partitive plurals _muita_ and _toisia_ can both mean “(some) others” when they are the subject of a verb

Two other possibilities occur to me – can you tell me if the choice of words makes a difference in the sentences below?

(Direct object, partitive: ) _Anteeksi, mutta myöhästyit niin paljon, että hain muita / toisia ystäviä auttamaan minua._

(Preceded by an indefinite determiner: ) _Minusta suunnitelmasi voisi toimia, mutta jotkut muut / jotkut toiset ovat varmaan eri mieltä._


----------



## Spongiformi

I don't think in those examples there's any difference whatsoever since the sentence is otherwise such that "the rest" meaning is eliminated. Just like you said in the second point and by adding the determiner.


----------



## Gavril

For the sake of completeness (since this thread is titled "muut / toiset"), I'll list the other contexts I know of where _toiset_ fits, but_ muut_ doesn't:


- Comparing/contrasting two groups: _Toisissa maissa ajetaan tien oikealla puolella, toisissa ajetaan vasemmalla. _"In some countries, people drive on the right side of the road; in others, they drive on the left."

- Reciprocal: _Joukkueet pelasivat toisiaan vastaan viime kuussa. _"The teams played each other last month."


----------

